# variable speed device



## bitsa (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all, can anyone tell me if there is a way or device to make a 3hp Makita router into variable speed also appr. cost please


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep, here's a couple. Or just Google, "router speed control" and find many more!

G3555 Router Speed Control - 20 Amp

Router Speed Control - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Woodworker.com: ROUTER SPEED CONTROL variable speed control&searchmode=2


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry, that last link isn't working. But like I said, just Google, "router speed control" and have your pick! ;o)


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Lee

Will those devices work in Oz? Only asking because Oz is on 230/240volt and not 120 volt like the USA

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ross

You are out of luck on that one,you will need to BUY a Makita router with the speed control built in....no one makes a ext.speed control box for the 220 volt wiring that you have in AU.


=



bitsa said:


> Hi all, can anyone tell me if there is a way or device to make a 3hp Makita router into variable speed also appr. cost please


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry Ross, didn't notice where you were from!! Thanks for catching that for me Bob! Also didn't know y'all use 220 over there!! Learn somthin' every day!!


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Ross, Try here Router Speed Variable Speed Control Dimmer AC/DC NEW | eBay
might be able to help you.

Regards

Harold


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Won't a dimmer light switch work? takes a little riggin but a receptacle and dimmer switch made up in 2 gang electrical box should work no matter the domestic electric supply costs under 20 usd


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harold and Bill 

Note the plug end . 
The dimmer light switch work? will not work.. 

=======


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bitsa said:


> Hi all, can anyone tell me if there is a way or device to make a 3hp Makita router into variable speed also appr. cost please


Hi Ross,

try Jaycar

240V 10A Deluxe Motor Speed Controller Kit - Jaycar Electronics

Wouldn't hurt to give them a call


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harold and Bill
> 
> Note the plug end .
> The dimmer light switch work? will not work..
> ...


Hi Bob I hadn't noticed that thank you.

Regards

Harold


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Good find James

But I'm not sure if it will take on the 3 1/4 HP router But a called is needed b/4 he drops 100.oo bucks for one..but I still think he should find a good use router that has one built in..

==


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry I don't see a pic of the plug. You must plug it in to some sort of receptacle in oz. Do they sell light dimmer switches in OZ? My suggestion is go to your big box store buy the receptacle that your router plugs into wire the receptacle to dimmer in a two device electrical box. I would like to learn why it wont work so please humor me

Good Luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

" light dimmers "I have tried many types and they just don't work, to light to start with (3 amp. the norm) the speed control device needs to be more than just a pot.
It would be real tricky with the funny voltage they have in AU. lights are one thing but motors, well..

Plug ,see the post by James and you will see the socket for the plug, they must have for the over the pond tools..
The eBay item has a plug for the USA type outlet..

We have some high tech members that will put in some mud in the water and tell you why, but I can tell you they just don't work.. 

==


paduke said:


> Sorry I don't see a pic of the plug. You must plug it in to some sort of receptacle in oz. Do they sell light dimmer switches in OZ? My suggestion is go to your big box store buy the receptacle that your router plugs into wire the receptacle to dimmer in a two device electrical box. I would like to learn why it wont work so please humor me
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi paduke this is the type of power plug that is used here in Au (first photo).Not all power plugs have 3 pins some only have 2 but they are all flat/bayonet type pins regardless of the amperage. The pins on three phase are round and have 5 pins (second photo). 

Regards

Harold


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

ty bob so even if you got a bigger dump it wont work? glad to know another one of my hair brained schemes you all saved me the trouble of trying ty for indulging me


----------



## bitsa (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone, the response and help is fantastic, looks like J Car is the go;


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

10 Amps, sounds like it might be a bit small for that pouter! What about burning out the unite?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

dutchman 46 said:


> 10 Amps, sounds like it might be a bit small for that pouter! What about burning out the unite?



Hi Howard

10 amps is the standard socket rating for domestic 240V power in Australia.

I run my Makita 3612c and triton TRA001 through that type socket all the time.

I have a 16amp for the A/Con unit.

Everything else ( washer / dryer/ fridges) run through 10 amps, even the GMC table saw.

Maybe our 10amps is stronger than your 15 amps........just kidding


----------

